# '07 Orca Weight Built...



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Just weighed my new build with a low-cost fish scale (no pun intended). 15lbs 8oz.

View attachment 91731

View attachment 91734


It's a 54cm with...

Ksyrium ES with OEM skewers
'07 Barmac integrated bars/stem
'07 Record Compact Crank
'06 Record Der. set
Record Chain
Chorus 13-29 Cassette
Keo Carbon Cr Mo pedals
Record seat post
Toupe Team saddle
Record levers
Zero Gravity Brakes
FSA headset (supplied with OEM fork)
Michelin Pro 2 Tires


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Very nice. My build will be pretty close. Have a couple of lighter items here and there so I'm interested to see how light it will be once built...

Although, I have Record brakes and and thinking about going with the Zero G's.....decisions, decisions.

Congrats on your build. Post pics.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I need to take some pics. Just found out today that using two Deda cages doesn't work. When you put the bottle in the downtube cage it hits the seattube cage. Nice!!! -P


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Stratmosphere said:


> Yes, I need to take some pics. Just found out today that using two Deda cages doesn't work. When you put the bottle in the downtube cage it hits the seattube cage. Nice!!! -P


Ugh. Hoping that doesn't happen with mine. I bought the BTN carbon cages...

I'll post pics and weight once it's built next week.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

My wife has Arundel cages on her Diva (53) and they don't touch. She has to use a smaller Polar bottle on the seattube cage though.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Stratmosphere said:


> Yes, I need to take some pics. Just found out today that using two Deda cages doesn't work. When you put the bottle in the downtube cage it hits the seattube cage. Nice!!! -P


Where are those pics?????


----------



## gchesa (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is mine, a 57cm orange with:

Ksyrium ES 
ITM 101 carbon bars and stem
'07 Record Compact Crank
'07 Record Der. set
Record Chain
Record 11-23 Cassette
Time RXS pedals
Carbon Zeus seat post
FIZIK Carbon rail saddle
'07 Record levers
'07 Record Brakes
FSA headset 
Michelin Pro 2 Tires

~ 16 pounds


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Zero for the Zero Gravities*



newridr said:


> Very nice. My build will be pretty close. Have a couple of lighter items here and there so I'm interested to see how light it will be once built...
> 
> Although, I have Record brakes and and thinking about going with the Zero G's.....decisions, decisions.
> 
> Congrats on your build. Post pics.


i have Record on my Cannodale S6 and Zero Gravity on my Synapse. I would not make the change. The ZG do not grip as hard as the Records. I would sell you mine if you need them. I am planning on going back to DA, becuase I think they will work better.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

*Picked up the new Orca*

Finally got my Orca built up last week. I wasn't there and I'm waiting until I make a couple parts swapouts, but my bike was 14.5 lbs w/out pedals (friend asked what mine weighed after he swore his new Cervelo R3 would come in under mine - which it didn't).

I have a temporary stem and steatpost, but here's the parts spec:

51cm Orca in White
Full Record gruppo (compact crankset)
Selle Italia Carbino Flow saddle
Mavic ES wheels
Mich Pro Race 2 tires
Zipp Contour bars
ITM stem (going to swap out for Syntace)
FSA carbon seatpost (going to swap out for USE Alien)
Crank Bros Twin Ti pedals

Had my first ride on Fri afternoon just around the roads near my home. On Sat, though, I went down to Skyline Drive (US Park in VA). Had to say, this is a climbing machine and I love the way it rides. I had no issues taking the descents at speed (and in the hail). For those of you who don't know Skyline, it's a steady 6% grade for the first 4+ miles.

Can't tell you how glad I am this worked out considering I bought the frame without even getting a test ride in. ;-)


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Finally Complete!*

Here's my build...

Frame Size: 57 cm
Gruppo: SRAM Force (50/34 compact crank, 11-26 cassette)
Handlebars: Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem (42 cm)
Stem: Ritchey WCS Carbon 4Axis (110 mm)
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Seat Post: Zeus carbon
Pedals: Speedplay X/1 Titanium
Bottle Cages: Elite Ciussi Pase Carbon
Rims: Velocity Aeroheads (24h front, 28h O/C rear, lacing... radial front, 2x/3x rear)
Hubs: White Industries H1s
Spokes: Sapim CX-Rays
Weight: 15.32 lbs (with pedals and cages)

Taking the bike to the Dolomites next Friday on a bike tour during the last week of the Giro... 6 days of riding, 360 miles, 41,000 ft of climbing. Should be fun!

View attachment 88155

View attachment 88156

View attachment 88157

View attachment 88158

View attachment 88159

View attachment 88161

View attachment 88160


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

The Zero G's are broken in now. MONSTER brake power is mine. I also have new SRAM Rival on a Roubaix. The Zero G's are working really well. When the Zero G's were new, they scared me. You just have to pull on them now and it's instant lockup if wanted. -P


----------



## Cree (May 22, 2007)

*Orca 51CM*

Mine has:

51 CM Orca Frame
Mavic ES wheelset 
Michelin Pro-race2 tires
SRAM Force grouppo
Compact Crank
Dura Ace 11-23 cassette
Zeus carbon seatpost
ITM Lite Luxe Al stem  
Zeus ergo Al bar (same as ITM Visia)  
Selle Italia Signo Gel Flo saddle
One Bontrager carbon bottle cage
no pedals

WEIGHT=15.3 lb :thumbsup:


----------

